# K10 PB tinkering



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Had a k10 pb for a few days now. I've been astounded by the difference in the cup from my trusty SJ, absolutely love it.

What I wasn't so taken with was the retention in the doser. I was toying with taking the doser off completely following a suggestion from bongo who sold it to me, but was a bit worried about the mess, potential clumping and my husband's general cack handedness when he's using it.

In the end I decided to disassemble the doser to see if I could add some clean sweep mods to it. Unlike the extensive research I did before even touching the SJ, I just went for it (what can go wrong?!). I also took the plate thing off as grounds were getting caught and not being swept away.

The results are great, clean doser, very little retention and managed to reassemble everything...well almost everything...there's always something you miss








So there's a slight wobble on the top vanes but I think it's a job for the weekend

Any other little mods I could consider?


----------

